# "Arrays" mit String-Key?



## Spitfire777 (10. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

gibt's in Java eine folgende Moeglichkeit wie in PHP:

```
$array['name'] = 'Waldemar';
```

Bisher kann man ja leider nur in Arrays Integer-Werte als Key nehmen.


----------



## AlexSpritze (10. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

nimm doch eine Map, bei der kannst du beliebige Objekte als Schlüssel nehmen.


```
Map<String, String> map = new HashMap<String, String>();
map.put("name","Waldemar");
System.out.println(map.get("name")); // prints Waldemar
```


----------



## bygones (10. Mrz 2010)

arrays koennen gar keine keys nehmen....


----------



## Spitfire777 (10. Mrz 2010)

Danke!


----------

